# What is going on.....



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello. I am hoping to get an answer to this issue. I have a Sony STRDN840. I have a pair of JBL S312II. Polk CS10 center. Pair of Audiofile towers as surround. Pair of Onkyo bookshelves for front highs. 2 cerwin vega subs 10". Now the issue is the following: 

When I go and play music from my IPAD or from youtube....I cannot for the life of me figure out how to get the left and right (JBL's) and the 2 subs to play at the same time? I can only either get all of them to play under (PLIIx, PLII, NEO 6, HTDCS, etc). When I select 2 channel the two front JBL's are the only ones to play. WHY? Thx guys.

Here are some of the sounds it comes capable with:

DTS 96/24, DTS Neo:6, DTS decoder, DTS-ES Discrete 6.1, DTS-ES Matrix 6.1, DTS-ES decoder, DTS-HD High Resolution, DTS-HD Master Audio, Dolby Digital, Dolby Digital EX, Dolby Pro Logic II, Dolby Pro Logic IIx, Dolby Pro Logic IIz, Dolby TrueHD


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Some receivers bypass all processing, including the subs, in straight two-channel mode. Sounds like yours is one of them...

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

thx. is there a remedy?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Legendary70 said:


> thx. is there a remedy?


 maybe. Wayne could be correct. On denon and onkyo avr's "direct" mode disables all speakers and eq, and only uses the mains full range. Not being familiar with Sony modes I'd guess "2channel" could be the same as "direct". My onkyo when set to "stereo" plays the mains and subs together. What does the manual say?
Btw, how do like the S312's?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

It says in your manual (p. 51) 2ch does only use L/R speakers. Not sure yet which one to use. https://docs.sony.com/release/STRDN840.pdfare your speakers set to small? That may also disabled the subs in certain playback modes.


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thx guys. Willis....I like them!!! I bought them at Action Pawn for $130 this past weekend. He had them for $350. Talked him down of course. They sound awesome. The Bass is unreal on these JBL's. I also bought me a Klipsch sk12 sub for $100. gotta say WWWOOWWW!!


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

they are set to small.


----------

